# I just learned how to make a note or Comment in Excel!



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

I was going to ask the question but i just did what I was supposed to do and I asked the little paper clip. I wanted to know how to add a comment or "note" as I had called it, to a cell. Right click on the cell, select insert comment, and do it to it. It is just as easy to delete it, Right click on it and delete. Sweetness. Just thought I'd put it in the DB.  :up:


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

the paper clip guy is annoying....
but the answer to most questions are right there (in Help) if you take the time to look.

nice job of being resourceful enough to find the answer for yourself 
(and sharing it with the others here)


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

quite right.

I've moved it to the Tips & Tricks forum, jVirus.

Thanks for contributing!


----------

